# Review thành phần và công dụng của sữa Aptamil xanh



## kidseo24 (29/1/22)

*Về thành phần  sữa Aptamil xanh*.
- Sữa Aptamil Essensis chứa protein A2 hữu cơ hoàn toàn khác. Được chiết xuất từ sữa bò có nguồn gen nguyên thủy qua quá trình sàng lọc kỹ càng, khỏe mạnh và được chăm sóc tốt bằng phương pháp hữu cơ
- Sản phẩm này phù hợp với hầu hết tất cả các bé, đặc biệt là những bé có tiêu hóa kém, bị dị ứng với đường lactose.
- Trong thành phần của sữa Aptamil xanh giàu Bifidobacterium breve M-16V, một loại lợi khuẩn được tìm thấy trong sữa mẹ và một nguồn vi khuẩn có lợi bảo vệ cho đường ruột của trẻ.
- Dưỡng chất HMO giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch tối ưu và ngăn ngừa sự xâm nhập, nhiễm trùng của vi khuẩn ở trẻ.
*Về công dụng sữa Aptamil xanh *
Bổ sung lợi khuẩn có lợi cho hệ đường ruột và ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn có hại. Sữa Aptamil xanh còn giúp phát triển hệ thống đường ruột của trẻ sơ sinh, đặc biệt là trẻ sinh non.
Ngoài ra, sữa có thể làm giảm nguy cơ dị ứng, sự xuất hiện của bệnh chàm
Sữa rất giàu DHA, dưỡng chất quan trọng .Giúp bé phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất và trí não, giúp bé thông minh và phát triển tối ưu.
Nucleotides được đưa vào thành phần của sữa Aptamil xanh. Giúp tế bào phát triển nhanh chóng và toàn diện tăng cường sức khỏe và sức đề kháng cho trẻ.
Sữa Aptamil Essensis cũng bổ sung các vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ.
Sữa Aptamil xanh là dòng sữa kế thừa và phát triển từ dòng sữa Aptamil. Mẹ có thể tìm hiểu thêm các thông tin


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (31/1/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEB Đen THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

